# P0500 and P0505



## Renegade757 (Jan 3, 2011)

Greetings,

Yes, It's me again people. This time my Sentra is registering codes P0500 and P0505. I know that 0500 deals with the vehicle speed sensor. Where would the sensor be located? On top by the air intake near the firewall or below the car by the air intake near the firewall?Code 0505 deals with the IAC. Should I clean the throttle body with a can of intake cleaner or replace a part?

Edit: My Speedometer works fine. It's just the light that turned on.


----------



## lukesSX (Feb 17, 2010)

Well your light turned on for a reason. Something could be wrong and it's not affecting the speedometer. The speed sensor is probably on the transaxle somewhere. You could to clean the IAC with some cleaner and see what happens.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

P0505- If you have a 95-96 model, there were issues with the diode located behind the right side of the center dash console, causing a reverse in polarity of the IACV power source. Fix was to replace the diode subharness assy. (P/N: 24168-4B000) and the IACV(P/N: 16188-1M210). For more info, refer Nissan TSB #NTB97-008. If you have a 97-98 model, most likely cause is a faulty IACV. Harness inspection should be made and if it checks out okay, replace the valve with P/N: 16188-3M205. Adjust base idle per FSM procedure. For more info, refer Nissan TSB# NTB98-039.

P0500- It could be a faulty vehicle speed sensor or worn speedo pinion plastic gear, located on the transaxle, but a common cause it the speedometer head unit in the instrument cluster. There are threaded inserts on the back of the head used to attach the head unit to the back of the cluster, as well as create the contact to the printed circuit. Small cracks can develope and cause an intermittant poor circuit, causing the P0500 DTC. This can be difficult to diagnose due to the intermittant nature and this is a problem that occurs on several mid-90's Nissan models. Fix is to replace the speedometer head unit.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

+1 on above...
I read a thread last night with pictures of a worn out speedo gear that would only grab intermittently, and my '97 Sentra speedo dies here and there (like every month or so). I give it a whack on the dash and it's good for another couple of weeks...'till it dies again. I'll pull the dash apart someday and fix it right.
And I had to replace the IAC in my Sentra a couple years ago because it got stupid on me. The one in my 200SX is fine still.


----------



## Renegade757 (Jan 3, 2011)

I replaced the speed sensor this morning. I ended up using a crowbar to take it out. Now, my rpm's are giving me trouble. I assume it's an idle problem since code P0505 lit up.


----------

